

NYC Coworking Spaces map - nelsondev
https://www.google.com/maps/d/edit?mid=zmdWUCzN2nS8.kElcWpjR4dAA

======
nelsondev
I put together a simple map of all coworking spaces in NYC I could find. I
also separated out some of the spaces that are trade specific, such as
artistic leaning ones.

Other findings include average price is $425 for an individual desk in a
shared space. Brooklyn is conspicuously bereft of spaces, even though it is
the home of many in NYC tech.

The map is editable, please feel free to make any changes necessary/add any
new spaces not pictured.

